# overtired baby



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

one of my 8 week old twin girls is extremely overtired but refuses to sleep during the day.  I have tried walks and rides in car but nothing is working.  Her usual hours of sleep are....12.00 midnight until approx 7am sometimes with a feed in between.  And then 8.30am until 10am.  During these times she will only sleep on me or DP, cannot get her in own bed, she screames.  This also applies to her sister.  Other than the times stated above she does not sleep at all, other than occasionally for five or ten minutes after a feed.  My baby looks so tired, she is really unsettled and grouchy.  As a result she is becoming frustrated and tired feeding at the breast.  Its a vicious circle as nothing i do gets her to sleep.  Why would she fight sleeping?  And do you have any suggestions to get out of this vicious circle?  I thought new babies slept approx 16 hours per day, my girls are only sleeping for approx half of this time, although one does sleep a bit more than the other.

Anna x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Anna

How are things going?

Jxxxx


----------



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

Not much different to when I posted.  Both babies are overtired and im finding it hard work breastfeeding them in the evenings as they are very fussy and unsettled/grouchy.  I cant believe how little they sleep!

Anna x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Anna

Have you been in contact with your HV??

Jxxxx


----------



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

i am due to see her next on friday, i have a list of questions for her!

i have mentioned my concerns before, but she didnt seem overly concerned.

i need to establish a routine but as things are currently there is no chance!

Anna x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Anna

Let me know how you get on with HV and we can take it from there.

Jxxxx


----------

